

Ask HN: just started a company, which bank should I go with - monological

So I just recently incorporated as an LLC and I'm looking into setting up a business account. What's a good bank to go with and why, especially taking into consideration the current economic conditions? I'm located in the valley.
======
SwellJoe
Doesn't matter. All depositors protected up to $100k (investment accounts are
usually insured for much more) by the FDIC...as long as you think the US is
solvent (questionable, at this point, but we're all working with USD, so
doesn't matter where the dollars are...if they become worthless they'll be
worthless no matter what).

Choose a bank that's got a branch near you...you'll be there more often than
in the past. National, or at least in the major cities you can imagine finding
yourself in. We've got an account with WaMu, who just merged into JP Morgen
(which kinda sucks, as banks go) due to insolvency. I don't plan to move to
another bank until the policies and fees change to the JP Morgan Chase
standard (which they will), and folks start showing up in the uniforms and
trying to sell me something every time I walk in the door.

------
Shooter
At this point, stick your money under your mattress...

